# Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?



## michel1209 (2. August 2007)

Moin Leute, 

ich habe mal ne Frage, die mir schon lange unter den nägeln brennt. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis erfahre ich immer wieder, dass es regelmäßig zu Auseinandersetzungen bezüglich der Wochenendplanung kommt, wenn die Männer ein schönes WE am Wasser planen. Geht es Euch genauso und wie geht Ihr damit um.

Ich für meinen Teil nehme meine Freundin einfach mit. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass sie mitlerweile auch recht hart ist und delbst im Spätherbst noch mit im Zelt liegt und Spaß an der Natur hat... im nächsten Jahr wird sie wahrscheinlich sogar den Angelschein machen....

Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## punkarpfen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Die musst du dir warm halten. :m
Mein Schatzilein kommt nicht mit zum Angeln. Was sie genau zu Hause treibt, weiß ich nicht. 
Ich habe sie gerade gefragt. ihre Antwort: " Na was wohl!? Rum******."


----------



## michel1209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Das mache ich auch, wat besseres bekommt man nicht wieder. 
Deine Freundin macht was???:q

das ist aber erklärungsbedürftig und lässt viel spielraum für fehlinterpretationen...|kopfkrat

Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## ae71 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

hallo, tja, meine geht nicht mit, die ist zuhause und passt auf unsere tochter auf, und wenn ich wieder daheim bin, dann darf ich mir  die nächsten tage die ohren zuhalten, weil es nur darauf ausläuft das ich angelsüchtig bin, und kein interesse an unsere ehe hätte! blablabla....
naja alles hat ein ende......
grüsse
toni


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



michel1209 schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, dass sie mitlerweile auch recht hart ist und delbst im Spätherbst noch mit im Zelt liegt und Spaß an der Natur hat... im nächsten Jahr wird sie wahrscheinlich sogar den Angelschein machen....
> 
> Beste Grüße Micha


Hi Micha
Du bist ein Glückspilz und solltest das gemeinsame Erleben unterstützen.
Es wurden schon etliche Ehen geschieden, weil sich der Partner vernachlässigt fühlt, wenn man sehr oft angelt.
Grundsätzlich sollte gegenseitiges Einverständniss, zum Akzeptieren der vorhandenen Hobbies, in einer Partnerschaft selbstverständlich sein.
Die Realität sieht oft anders aus....von beiden Seiten
Greetz Reiner|wavey:

P.s. Mein Mädel ist oft dankbar wenn ich ihr nicht auf den Senkel gehe, und zum fischen fahre:q


----------



## schaller (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Ich glaub einige wollen besser nicht wissen,was die Frauen machen wenn sie zum Angeln sind!


----------



## Petri (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Hallo zusammen

wurde ja mal zeit, daß über dieses Thema hier gesprochen wird. da können echte männer sich endlich mal im kreise gleichgesinnter ausheulen*g* 
das problem hier kennt wohl jeder. hab auch öfter mal kleine reibereien, wenn es ums angeln geht. hin und wieder kommt meine freundin mit, dann ist es für sie ok. bekomme aber auch oft genug was zu hören, daß ich an nix anderes denke...*g*

Gruß
Petri


----------



## michel1209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo, tja, meine geht nicht mit, die ist zuhause und passt auf unsere tochter auf, und wenn ich wieder daheim bin, dann darf ich mir  die nächsten tage die ohren zuhalten, weil es nur darauf ausläuft das ich angelsüchtig bin, und kein interesse an unsere ehe hätte! blablabla....
> naja alles hat ein ende......
> grüsse
> toni



genau diese Aussagen höre ich nämlich auch sehr oft (nicht von meiner Freundin)... angeln sei doch so langweilig, den ganzen tag auf die rute schauen und nichts beißt... und dann noch die fische wieder releasen...#d
zitat ende..

Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## wallek (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Petri schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> wurde ja mal zeit, daß über dieses Thema hier gesprochen wird. da können echte männer sich endlich mal im kreise gleichgesinnter ausheulen*g*
> das problem hier kennt wohl jeder. hab auch öfter mal kleine reibereien, wenn es ums angeln geht. hin und wieder kommt meine freundin mit, dann ist es für sie ok. bekomme aber auch oft genug was zu hören, daß ich an nix anderes denke...*g*
> ...


 

Kann ich so unterschreiben! Geht mir 100000%ig genau so!


----------



## Sholar (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Was meine macht is mir echt egal  ich bin froh das ich ma ruhe hab!!!! *gg* nein spass ka was die treibt wird schon nix schlimmes sein, kochen, waschen, putze oder Bügeln wer weiss das schon 

Wenn sie mal mitkommt dann darf ich mir eh im Sommer bei 25 Grad (ich schwitze vom Bier trinken) anhören mir is so kalt können wir lansagm mal?^^

Von daher lieber direkt alleine udn gut is


----------



## Pilkman (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Hi,

was tut meine Frau, während ich angeln bin? 

Ich hoffe mal: Nichts! #t:q


----------



## Blackshark91 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

zu meiner freundin sage ich immer wenn die mich fragt wo ich den ganzen tag  war sag ich nur "bei meinem freund" stimmt sogar, nur das wir angeln waren was sonst. Sonst würde die mich sehr wahrscheinlich auch als süchtig bezeichnen:q


----------



## karpfen2986 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

hi,

meine Freundin war dieses Jahr das erste mal für 3 Tage dabei!
Ihr hats total gefallen! 
Angelschein macht sie aber defenetiv nicht!


----------



## djoerni (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

also ab und zu darf ich auch angeln gehen. werde dann aber mit nichtachtung gestraft wenn ich mal wieder erst um 0 uhr nach hause komme. urlaub gibt es dieses jahr nur mit angelverbot bei den schluchtenscheixxern. das ständige rumgeheule kenn ich aber auch! du denkst an nix anderes..., schon wieder angeln...,  gibt es auch noch andere unterhaltungsthemen...,  nein ich habe keinen bock mitzukommen..., dieses  sch...hobby  :vmich an...

@mftchris

das hört sich verdammt nach meiner an! sind das schwestern?


----------



## meckpomm (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Moin

@Markus: Du musst aber auch bedenken, dass sich unsere Angelei schon von der üblichen Aussitz-Camping-Angelei unterscheidet. 

In aller Regel fahre ich nur eine Nacht zu fischen und bin morgens auch zeitig wieder zu Hause. Besonders Abends und nachts passiert ja nix spannendes. Ausserdem vielleicht die ein oder andere erotische Stunde, die man ggf. nachholen kann, nachdem man geduscht hat. Wenn man natürlich 100 Nächte im Jahr und dazu auch noch 3 Wochensitzungen abhält kann das keine Frau aber auch kein Aussenstehender nachvollziehen.
Besonders wenn ich morgens nach dem Angeln auch noch frische Brötchen mitbringe ist alles in Ordnung. Man muss halt alles in Maßen durchführen und vielleicht auch mal die Sinnhaftigkeit des ein oder anderen Angeltrips überdenken. Besonders im Hochsommer kann man lieber mal ne Runde Baden fahren oder einen Abend grillen.

MfG Rene


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Die Antibabypille wurde schon in der Steinzeit erfunden. Sie wog 3 Tonnen und wurde vor die Höhle gerollt, wenn der Mann zur Jagd war 

Duckundweg


----------



## karpfen2986 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Die Antibabypille wurde schon in der Steinzeit erfunden. Sie wog 3 Tonnen und wurde vor die Höhle gerollt, wenn der Mann zur Jagd war
> 
> Duckundweg


 

der ist gut, hab ich grad gelacht!


----------



## BigEasy4653 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

LEUTE...LEUTE...


IHR SPRECHT MIR AUS DER SEELE :c !!!!!!!!


Das geht bei mir schon los jetzt willst du schon wieder Angeln gehen usw..

Sie geht schon mal mit ins Fischen aber da Fährt sie immer selber und bleibt nicht lange weil ihr das zu langweilig ist oder zu Kalt na jaa kann MANN nichts machen wenn ich einen ansitzt habe dann hab ich einen ansitzt mit kalt... oder langeweile... das ist einfach soo..... #q.


Aber ich sag immer zu ihr das ich das brauche die Ruhe und den adrikick beim drill aber das versteht sie nicht so richtig......


Was ich halt dann ******* finde ist die Aussage die Sie soo vor eineinhalb jahren zu mir gesagt hatte das ich zu viel PC zogge und das ich gernet raus komme.

und jetzt komme ich raus und das pass auch nicht ......#q.


Na jaa und sie sagt sie muss immer alleine weg gehen auf feten usw.... ich bin net der Typ der noch auf so vollrauschparty oä. geht, stress hab ich auf der Arbeit schon genug ich geh lieber Angeln das verstet sie nicht....


Versteh einer die Frauen........#q



Aber wir haben Sie doch alle Lieb:l


und Sie uns auch des öfternen zumindestens.


Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Vielleicht ist es auch nur Neid der Mädels, die nix mit ihrer eigenen Freizeit anfangen können, und einen Entertainer zu Hause brauchen#c:q
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## michel1209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

also ich bedauere Euch zutiefst, ganz ehrlich... ich kenne es aber aus meiner vergangenheit, als mal ne freundin mit mir schluss macht, wegen des angelns...

als meine freundin neulich ihren ersten größeren fisch, ne brachse fing, hat sie sich so gefreut, dass sie von meinem bruder, seiner freundin (sie kommt übrigens auch mit zu angeln), liebevoll brassenberta genannt wurde und somit von plötzenpaula zur brassenberta aufsieg (ohne scheiß jetzt)...

Beste Grüße micha


----------



## Uschi+Achim (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Ihr habts gut!

Meine Uschi sagt immer zu mir "Wollen wir nicht mal wieder angeln gehen, wir waren schon sooooo lange nicht mehr am Wasser"
Würde auch gern mal was anderes machen... |supergri

MfG
Achim


----------



## michel1209 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut!
> 
> Meine Uschi sagt immer zu mir "Wollen wir nicht mal wieder angeln gehen, wir waren schon sooooo lange nicht mehr am Wasser"
> Würde auch gern mal was anderes machen... |supergri
> ...



|muahah:... herrlich, mal die andere seite, aber bedauern wird dich hier jetzt keiner....|supergri


----------



## Jan77 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Dart schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch nur Neid der Mädels, die nix mit ihrer eigenen Freizeit anfangen können, und einen Entertainer zu Hause brauchen#c:q
> Greetz Reiner#h


 
|bla: Das wird es sein,

mein Engel hat mir gestern beim Vorfächer knübbern wieder einen Vogel gezeigt und gesagt das ich einen Dachlattenbrand hätte. Immer nur Angeln, Angeln Angeln. 

Mitkommen möchte Sie nur wenn die Sonne scheint, aber bitte auch nur an die Ostsee. Ansitz am Teich kann ich mal schön alleine machen. Glücklicherweise ist sie recht Kompromissbereit 
was die Zeiten angeht. 

So ist es gestattet ab und an mal ein paar mehr Sessions einzulegen. |rolleyes


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Uschi+Achim schrieb:


> Ihr habts gut!
> 
> Meine Uschi sagt immer zu mir "Wollen wir nicht mal wieder angeln gehen, wir waren schon sooooo lange nicht mehr am Wasser"
> 
> ...


So sollte es sein:l
Probleme enstehen doch nur durch mangelndes Vertrauen beiderseits|rolleyes
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## prophet12 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

keine Ahnung, ich bin doch angeln.


----------



## zrako (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

lesen oder telefonieren:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Mahlzeit @ all,

ja, das ist echt ein Krampf, mit den nichtangelnden und dann noch rumnörgelnden Partnern!#q:c#q
Ich hatte damit auch früher zu kämpfen und auch wegen der ein oder anderen Liebschaft mein Hobby ganz weit zurückgestellt.

Jetzt hab ich Gott sei Dank eine angelnde Frau gefunden, die mich auch mal allein losziehen läßt, wenn keiner zum Babysitten da ist...:g
Doch schöner isses natürlich, wenn wir gemeinsam ans Wasser können!

Wir gehen aber nicht nur angeln, sondern auch viel mit Freunden weg oder unternehmen was mit unseren beiden Zwergen. 
Deshalb ist es bei uns auch glaube nicht so einseitig auf angeln ausgelegt!#c

Ich denke, es ist viel ätzender, wenn ein Hobby ausgeübt wird, das sich nicht gemeinsam ausüben läßt.
Beispielsweise Fußball! Zwei bis dreimal die Woche Training, danach meist noch ein paar Bierchen leeren.
Samstag oder Sonntag Spiel, anschließend wieder Trinken...:q
Da würde meine Frau glaube ich weniger mit klarkommen, wie mim angeln!!!


Wo Frauchen allerdings bissl halsig ist, wenn ich mal wieder Unsummen in Angelgerät investiert hab...|uhoh:|evil:
Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte!!!#t


----------



## ae71 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

hallo, das ist es ja, es gibt hobbyfußballer die gehen 2-3mal die woche ins training und am sa oder so spiel dann ist auch der tag am arsch. da will ich evtl mal eine nacht  am wochenende raus um paar karpfen zu ärgern und evtl einmal in der woche am abend 2-3h bellyfahren, bis es dunkel ist. und dann kommen so blöde sprüche mit angelsüchtig man würde nicht zuhören man kümmere sich nicht ums kind und.....

und wie sieht die wirklichkeit aus, abends nach der arbeit heimgekommen, müde, komm rein gibts erstmal so ein spruch 'pass auf die kleine auf' spiel mit ihr, windel sie mal, das geht bis 20uhr zwischenzeitlich  gemeinsames abendessen, und dann mit der kleinen zähneputzen und dann sie ins bett bringen. dann ist 20.15uhr -20.30uhr.
dann denke ich heute könntest mal die neue schnur testen, sag meiner frau ich würde gern noch a bisserl angeln, dann kommt der spruch du bist nie daheim, wir können nie zusammensitzen und zusammen ferseh schauen!
wie siehts aus also ich bleibe zuhause, wir schauen irgend ein dreck im tv an, sie pennt 20.45uhr ein und ich kann mir den dreck dann allein reinziehen. sind die handwerker da, ist es etwa ähnlich da muß ich dableiben, dann wird gefragt ob ich ihnen nicht zur hand gehen kann, bin ich am helfen ja hallo, es soll ja eigentlich auch noch auf die kleine aufpassen, weil meine frau sich nicht wohl fühlt, eigentlich ist das immer so, sie ist schwanger, sie ist zwar erst im 7monat aber benimmt sich als obs kurz davor ist, alles tut weh, alles ist so anstrengend, am liebsten nur liegen und nix tun. beim  trewppensteigen ins nächste stockwerk, ist sie schon kaput wenn sie runterkommt. und autofahren ist sowieso für frau unmöglich man muß sie fahren der bauch stört, vom kumpel seine fahrt täglich hin und zurück ins geschäft im 7monat 200km, und arbeitet 10-12h. und meine hockt daheim und kriegt den arsch nicht hoch. und ich komm nicht raus. aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
so jetzt wisst ihr wies mir geht. und ja wir sind an allem schuld, und entertainer muß man auch sein. hausmann, papa, und hobby (was für ein hobby=das ist vorbei seit dem man ein kind und ehefrau +haus hat).
grüsse
toni


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

*Sie*: Wie, schon wieder angeln...möchte nicht wissen welche Biene Maja, schon so früh auf ihn wartet:q
*Er*: Wie schon wieder Sauna und Fitness-Studio....welcher Animateur baggert da wohl?:vik:
Alles Schmarren
Erzieht euch gegenseitig, dann funzt es, und jeder hat seine Freiräume.:l
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Hechtpeter (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Hab ich das gut....Ich darf wenn zeitlich möglich angeln wann ich will :k:k:k

Und wenn dann noch ein bischen Filet mit nach Hause kommt, noch besser.....

Hier gibts viele andere Beispiele|bigeyes

Da bleibt beim Mann nach Wegkürzen aller unnötigen Eigenschaften anscheinend nur noch eine müllraustragende Euroscheckkarte übrig |krach:|krach:


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> Da bleibt beim Mann nach Wegkürzen aller unnötigen Eigenschaften anscheinend nur noch eine müllraustragende Euroscheckkarte übrig |krach:|krach:


Jeder bekommt das was er sich selber aussucht.
Reiner|wavey:


----------



## ae71 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

und was machst du in thailand?
und wo ist deine frau?


----------



## fantazia (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



prophet12 schrieb:


> keine Ahnung, ich bin doch angeln.


jup|supergri.kein plan was meine freundin so treibt wenn ich angeln bin.


----------



## DogTag (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

So jetzt ich...

Bin seit 13 Jahren mit meiner Frau verheiratet. Sie baut selbstständig und alleine das Bivvy auf, keschert hervorragend die Fische, steht auch nachts bei einem Run um 4 Uhr mit auf und hält die Lampe usw.

Sie selbst angelt nicht und plant auch nicht den Angelschein zu machen. Sie sagt immer, dass sie gerne dabei ist und das Wasser beobachtet, sowie auch das drumherum am See.

Das wirklich gute dabei ist tatsächlich, dass sie auch wirklich gut mit anpackt und ich somit mit meinem ganzen Karpfentackle nur einmal zum Platz gehen muss.

Kann mich echt nicht beklagen, was ich schon alles für Hobbies hatte und ausgeführt habe. 

Ist eine wirklich tolle Frau, weshalb ich auch gerade wegen ihr von vielen Angelkollegen beneidet werde. Ich kann sie einfach für jede Fluse in meinem Kopf überzeugen, egal was das ist. Sie sagt dann immer so süß: Wenn du meinst, dass das jetzt das richtige für dich ist, dann tu es einfach. Ich mach mit


----------



## don_king (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Ist ja echt der Hammer, genauso gehts mir auch!

Aber das Beste ist: Ich bin öfters in Strassburg angeln und da kommen wenns Abend wird immer die Nutten raus. Wenn ich dann nach Hause komme und meine Hände riechen auch noch nach Fisch sagt sie immer: Ja ja, warst du wieder "angeln"! :q


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



ae71 schrieb:


> und was machst du in thailand?
> und wo ist deine frau?


Was ich in Thailand mache? Arbeiten
Und wo ist meine Frau? Bei mir, und die haut mir mit Vergnügen, und zu Recht, auf die Glocke, wenn ich das priv. Fischen vor die Familie stelle:q
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## ae71 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

hallo, @ dogtag, will ja nicht gemein sein.
aber ich kenn ein paar das ist ebenfalls so, zumindest im aussehen, aber in wirklichkeit tut mir die frau leid, ihr man hat sie zur angelprüfung  überredet, damit wenn sie dabei ist er mit  4ruten angeln geht, und er hat angefangen zu tauchen, da musste sie auch den tauchschein machen da man ja nicht allein tauchen soll. also hat sie das auch gemacht. er geht billiard spielen sie spielt auch billiard natürlich muß sie ihren eigenen quirl auch haben, sonst kann sie ja nicht richtig spielen, seine meinung. 
beim badmington spielen muß sie auch mit er nimmt wenn wir doppel spielten hater sie an das netzt vorne abgestellt und alle bälle die nach hinten kommen also 90% kann er dann vorpfeffern und sie darf warten bis der ball kurz kommt und wenn sie dann ein fehler macht wird sie zusammengeschissen.
ich weiß noch wie wir dann partnewechsel machen mussten und sie super freudig gespielt hat und auch gut. jeder hat seine seite, bestens, dann ruft er ihr zu wieso sie bei ihm so******** spielt und bei mir so toll! arrogantes a..loch ist er!
will dir nicht zu nah treten aber für mich hört sich das bei dir ähnlich an, als ob sie keine eigene meinung hat oder scih damit abfinden muß, ihr habt keine kinder, oder? achso das paar ist ca  auch so lang wie ihr zusammen. sie wollte kinder er nicht, sie  will jatzt auch keine mehr!
grüsse
toni


----------



## ae71 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

hallo dart, schön, dann gehts uns gleich!


----------



## Ronen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Da meiner Frau das wichtigste ist, dass ihr Männel glücklich ist, gönnt sie mir jeden Angeltag von Herzen!!!

Beim allmonatlichen 4 Tages Angelausflug sitzen wir gemeinsam am Wasser und geniessen die Ruhe und die Natur. Einzigste Bedingung...und da waren wir uns einig... ne Pension im Rücken da Zelten nicht in Frage kommt!

Sie kümmert sich nebenbei um Essen, abwasch, Betten machen usw... und kann auch in einer unglaublichen Kondition stundenlang ihren lieben Mann übers wasser chauffieren!

Gern stippt sie für mich stundenlang Köderfische und tröstet mich, wenn mir mal wieder "DER" Fisch "ausgeschlitzt"  ist!!

Nur morgens muss ich ne halbe Stunde auf ihre Anwesenheit verzichten..... denn da holt sie frische Brötchen und ne Angelzeitschrift !


Ich hab eben die Beste Frau von allen!!!!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Ronen schrieb:


> Da meiner Frau das wichtigste ist, dass ihr Männel glücklich ist, gönnt sie mir jeden Angeltag von Herzen!!!
> 
> Beim allmonatlichen 4 Tages Angelausflug sitzen wir gemeinsam am Wasser und geniessen die Ruhe und die Natur. Einzigste Bedingung...und da waren wir uns einig... ne Pension im Rücken da Zelten nicht in Frage kommt!
> 
> ...


Digges Bussi an dich und dein Mädel:l


----------



## Gardenfly (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

ich bin solo, warum nur ?
Aber einen Angelkollegen war folgender passiert : fast jeder Wochenende mit seinen Team zu Hegeangeln in ganz Deutschland unterwegs, irgend wann kam ein Teamkollege nicht mehr mir -warum wohl ?und der findet das auch noch toll, mit mindestens 2 Frauen seune Freunde fremdgegangen zu sein


----------



## Aliman@Angelwahn (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

ich mehme meine freundin au jedes mal zum angeln mit...sie interressiert sich immer mehr dafür und bezahlt mir sogar schon den ein oder anderen kunstköder *gg*...in kiel ist anfang september der nächste angelscheinlehrgang....hab se bald so weit *gg*

MfG Ich


----------



## ae71 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

@ronen, gratuliere! genise diese zeit, sobald du kinder hast, ändert sich das leben. hoffe für dich nicht, aber bei mir ists passiert. 
grüsse
toni


----------



## EXODUS (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

@ all,

habe diese probleme gott sei dank nicht mehr........bin seit 11 jahren bekennender single! 
hole mir lieber einen lieter milch, anstatt jeden tag die kuh zu hause immer fetter zu mästen! aber das muss ja jeder mit sich selber ausmachen!
seid versichert, jeder der ständig diesem verbalen " terror " ausgesetzt ist hat mein ehrliches mitgefühl!

_*ANGELN MACHT (wieder) SPASS !*_


----------



## Dart (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



EXODUS schrieb:


> @ all,
> 
> habe diese probleme gott sei dank nicht mehr........bin seit 11 jahren bekennender single!
> hole mir lieber einen lieter milch, anstatt jeden tag die kuh zu hause immer fetter zu mästen! aber das muss ja jeder mit sich selber ausmachen!
> ...


Das erklärt zumindest deinen Usernamen:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Dart schrieb:


> Das erklärt zumindest deinen Usernamen:q



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Luigi 01 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Wenn ich Angeln bin, ruft meine Frau bestimmt den braungebranten Kraftsportler an!:q


Gedanken sollte man sich aber machen wenn sie dauernt fragt:

Wann du mal wieder zum Angeln fährst!;+


----------



## Ronen (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



> Wenn ich Angeln bin, ruft meine Frau bestimmt den braungebranten Kraftsportler



...wir wissen ja alle , was man denen nachsagt ....! ( |-------->| so lang isser  )

Also machste Dir mit dieser Aussage nicht gerade nen Kompliment !


----------



## Big Rolly (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?


Das hab ich mich auch immer gefragt, lange 18 Jahre !!

Dann nach der Scheidung hat es mir die Frau von meinem Mitangler erzählt.

Ich sag nur: Alte Schlampe.

Meine jetzige Lebensgefährtin geht mit ans Wasser, angelt zwar nicht aber interessiert sich auch so langsam dafür


----------



## noworkteam (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Ich hab mir das Standard Modell "Frau und angeln geht nicht" vor 15 Jahren zugelegt.

Urssprünglich Modell "Aktiv zusammen" (kein Angeln)
nach der Erweiterung "Kind 1" transformierte das Modell" Aktiv zusammen" zur nächst höheren Stufe "Aktiv zusammen zuhause". Eine gewisse verständliche Missverstimmung musste ich meiner besseren Hälfte hier und da zubilligen, "Schatz ich fahr dann mal wieder mit dem Kutter raus" teilte ich ihr mit, vergass ihr mitzuteilen, das es sich um eine 2 Tagestour irgendwo auf der Nordsee handelte (nix Telefon und Bescheid geben),.., da lernte ich den Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau kennen, unsereins würde sich Sorgen machen, Gott und die Welt in Bewegung setzen, eine Frau dagegen wartet ab und erreicht während dieser Zeit die kritische Masse, welche zeitgleich mit dem Öffnen der Wohungstür explodiert, nix " Schön das dir nichts passiert ist, ich hab mir Sorgen gemacht etc..", naja war auch reichlich dumm von mir.

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ich mir wohl die notwendige Reife entgangen, hier schon die angeltechnischen Einschränkungen zuerkennen. Gönn dir was war die Devise und ich erhöhte meinen Einsatz durch die Erweiterung "Kind 2"...
Das Modell "Frau zusammen zuhause" verwandelte sich augenblicklich in "Glücklich daheim und zusammen" was sich in der Kalten Winterzeit, abgesehen von der einen oder anderen Kuttertour, auch sehr gut unter einen Hund bringen lässt.

Die Sommerzeit gehört selbstverständlich der Familie, ebenso selbstverständlich wie die Auswahl des Urlaubsortes nach Strand, Meer und einem mir wohlgesonnenen Hafen....Für meine geschäftliche Planungen und Gespräche bevorzuge ich mittlerweile Orte, an welchem man sich, abgesehen von kleinen schnurbehafteten "events", ungestört außerhalbs jedes Handyempfanges unterhalten kann,..,ich hab leider außer den verträumt dahingleitenden Angelkuttern nix gefunden...naja meine Suche war wohl auch nur halbherzig.

Mittlerweile hat sich das Modell "Frau und Angeln geht nicht" durch leichte Modifikationen zum "Modell "Frau und angeln geh(t) doch aber nicht als zu oft" verändern lassen, sodass ich als Meeresangler zumindest einige Male auf das Boot komme....

Alles im allem kann man als männliches Expemplar zwar die "Dunkle Seite der Macht" nicht wirklich verstehen, aber mit ein wenig Wille (und Ausdauer) ist es möglich ein zufriedenes Miteinander zu erzielen. Ich kann und will meine Kinder zwar nicht drillen aber entspannend kann es auch zu Hause sein.
Nicht immer aber immerhin...

PS. und ich dachte ich hätte das die Einstellung " Frau/angeln" ein Einzelexemplar erwischt,...,endlich ein wenig Trost durch geteiltes Leid..

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Le Vilain (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Also zumindestens mich nicht nerven 


Keine ahnung wat die dann so treibt.. hauptsache keinen unsinn..


----------



## Obi Wan (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Habe das glück das meine MEIN Hobby tolleriert aber nur so lange sie mit darf sie macht nun auch nen angelschein aber in richtung norge darf ich dann schon alleine fahren seelig der seekrankheit sage ich da nur und wenn sie dann mal nicht mitgeht und auf die kinder aufpasst sagt sie immer dann kommt einer und darauf ich " der soll das geld da lassen für die nächste angelkarte "dann habe ich auch was davon FG.
Gruss dirk


----------



## The_Duke (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Es war einmal eine Ehefrau und diese war mit mir verheiratet.
Es begab sich die Zeit, da ich für mich das Hobby Angeln entdeckte.
Anfangs war alles bestens, sie ließ mich ziehen und ich hielt Maß.
1-2 mal die Woche zog ich los, selten am Wochenende, da ich Schicht arbeite.
Irgendwann ging dann das Genörgle los, es würde doch reichen, wenn ich nur einmal die Woche ginge.
Also gut....einmal die Woche und dafür einmal im Monat am Wochenende einen zusätzlichen Tag.
Es war eine Zeit lang Ruhe, doch plötzlich war, egal welches Wochenende, dieser Tag immer unpassend, da sie jedesmal was abmachte.
Die Unzufriedenheit wuchs, da von ihrer Seite keinerlei Kompromissbereitschaft erkennbar war.
Vor fast jedem Angeltag gab es Ärger, sodaß ich mit dickem Hals zum Fischen ging.
Es zog sich über Jahre hin, dies und das kam hinzu und dann kam der Tag, als sie sich von meiner Frau zu meiner Ex-Frau verwandelte |supergri
Mit mir gingen meine Angelsachen, meine Klamotten, mein Schreibtisch, mein PC und eins von unseren zwei Autos.
Zurück blieb der Rest, verpackt in einer Doppelhaushälfte. |rolleyes

Meine jetzige Frau (seit fast 7 Jahren sind wir ein Paar) lässt mich ziehen wann ich möchte und kommt oft auch mit, sogar zu mehrtägigen Touren im Zelt.
Köder im Kühlschrank? Kein Problem!
Neues Tackle? Mach doch, du kennst unser Budget.
Einen Angelkeller? Der größere Raum gehört dir, ich nehm den anderen.
Urlaub im Süden? Mag sie nicht, lieber an die Nord- oder Ostsee, egal ob NL, D oder DK.
Wattwürmer graben? Nichts mit "Igitt!", sondern "Worauf muss ich achten?"
Fische ausnehmen oder Aale schlachten? Kann sie, hat sie von ihrem Opa gelernt.
Diese Frau nochmal hergeben? Nicht freiwillig....

Sie ist eine kluge Frau, die verstanden hat, daß wenn sich ein Mann zu hause wohl fühlt, dieser auch nicht so oft allein zum Angeln geht.....


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Die liegt dann verpackt unterm Bett 
Scherz beiseite,

hab ich auch alles durch, das genörgle und so. Zum Glück hab ich mit denen keine Kinder oder Vermögenswerte gehabt.

Auch übel fand ich immer: "Das Wochenende geht nicht, da hat die Tante dritten Grades geburtstag, drauf das auch nicht, da hat die Arbeitskollegin nen Kollegengrillen angesetzt, das danach Heitratet der soundso, undsoweiter..." Ich Hasse so blöde allerweltsfeiern, Saufen Fressen und sich mit irgendwelchen schwachmaten vergleichen: Idiot: "Ich hab mir jetzt nen neuen Fernseher gekauft, 100cm blabla" Sie: och Schatz, wir könnten uns auch mal nen Neuen zulegen, unserer blabla..." Ich: " Au ja, dann sehn wir auch die Details bei den Pornos viel Besser, oder wofür brauchst Du son Riesenteil"  *jetztaberschnellweghier*
Und das ist ja noch harmlos, kennt Ihr die Ich-war-neulich-beim-Arzt-Geschichten  


Werd ich mir nie wieder antun. Genausowenig wie ne Frau ohne Hobby:
Sie: "Schatz, was machen wir denn am Wochenende" Ich: "also was Du machst weiss ich nicht, ich fahr Fischen" Sie: "Muss ich wieder das Ganze Wochenende alleine hier rumhängen?" Ich: "Das würd ich nie von Dir Verlangen. Lad Dir doch ne Freundin ein, geh ins Kino, auf nen Konzert, usw, usw." Sie: "...eigentlich sollten wir mal wieder was gemeinsam machen" Ich: "willst Du mit Fischen?" :vik: Sie "Nein, was anderes meine ich...." Ich: " Kein Problem, mach Dich schonmal Frisch, ich komm dann nach."   *jetztaberschnellweghier*


Bemitleide ich einige hier?
Nö, nicht so wirklich, ein jeder ist seines Glückes eigner Schmied. Und wenn einige Gerne Leiden oder die Hoffnung auf bessere Zeiten niemals aufgeben... 
Sollense selber wissen, was sie mit Ihrem Leben machen, sind ja Erwachsen.
Ich würd mich aber nicht mehr so billig verkaufen.

btw. Die Freundin meines Nachbarn ist gerade ausgezogen. Schade wegen dem 3 Jährigen Sohn eigentlich. 
Aber: Er:"Ey, weisst Du wo drauf ich mal wieder wahnsinnig Bock hätte....." Ich: "Also für Sex bin ich für Dich nicht zu haben, aber nen Nachtangeln könnte ich mir mit Dir Vorstellen..."
Er: "Mein ich ja, Angeln war ich seit Anderthalb Jahren nicht... Sex hatte ich ja erst vor 6 Monaten noch." 

Nee, so schön wie ne Beziehung ist, solo sein hat auch einige gehörige Vorteile.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## BuzzMoody (2. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Mir mal wieder die Sachen bringen, die ich in meiner Dusseligkeit vergessen habe.|supergri


----------



## michel1209 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Köder im Kühlschrank? Kein Problem!
> Neues Tackle? Mach doch, du kennst unser Budget.
> Einen Angelkeller? Der größere Raum gehört dir, ich nehm den anderen.



hallo, also ich finde auch, dass insbesondere das was Dugerade beschrieben hast ein echter liebesbeweis ist... köder im kühlschrank ist der beste beweis...

eventuell sollten sich die anglerfrauen wie die Spielerfrauen im fußball verhalten... könnten doch einen "frauen"stammtisch machen, wo sich sich über ihre  fanatischen angelmänner auslassen können...

Beste Grüße Micha


----------



## duck_68 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

.... möchte ich erst garnicht wissen....  


Nee mal im Ernst, meine Freundin (Seit über 15 Jahren) lässt meine Köder im Kühlschrank und die Köfis in der Kühltruhe gewähren, "genehmigt" mir mehrere "Angelgerät-Lagerplätze" in Haus, Garage und Garten (Boot) In der Regel "darf" ich zum Angeln wann ich will - auch die jährliche Reise nach Norge mit Kumpels ist kein Problem!!




(Angler-) Herz was willst Du mehr!!


----------



## halacska (4. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Hello Jungs
Ich bin seit 16 Jahre mit mein Mann verheiratet und seit dem fische auch mit .Natürlich der anfang waren sie die Fische schleimig (ehhhh) und die Maden eklig (ihhh) das braucht Zeit bis es aber Spas macht.Ich weiss Kapfenangeln sehr langweilig ist (für nichtanglern)aber wann beispiel stippt und fangt in laufendeband bei die Mädels steigt auch der Interesse und könnte euch vieleicht das Stipprute in ihre Hand drücken ,mit erfolg kommt auch das begeisterung und bald macht fischen Spas.Bei mir war es auch nicht anders mitlerweile habe ich meine Fischerprüfung (seit 10 Jahre)und gehe mehr fischen wie mein Mann (ich arbeite nur teilzeit und so habe mehr Freizeit)und Unsere Sohn fischt auch.Wie Ihr seht kann mann es schaffen auch ohne Probleme nur jede muss seine Weg finden .Ich bin sicher nach eine lange Nachtsitzung mit frissche Bröchen ein Zeitung und paar nette Wörter und vieleicht mehr (nach den duschen) hengt der Haussegen in richtige Richtung.Kopf hoch!!!Alles lösbar!!!
viele Grüße halacska
/schuldigung aber mein Deutsch ist sch.../


----------



## sadako (4. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Tja, während mein Freund angeln geht, angle ich natürlich mit - kann ja wohl schlecht zulassen, dass er besser fängt als ich! |smash:
Im Übrigen ist es meistens sogar so, dass ich viel öfter angeln gehen möchte als er - aber zum Glück hat man ja so seine weiblichen Überredungskünste :q


----------



## Karsten01 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

He he he sadako,
in Deinem Fall würde es dann wohl besser heißen:Was tun Eure Männer,während ihr angeln seid?:q:q


----------



## sadako (4. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



Karsten01 schrieb:


> He he he sadako,
> in Deinem Fall würde es dann wohl besser heißen:Was tun Eure Männer,während ihr angeln seid?:q:q



rüchtüüüch!! :g:g:q:q


----------



## Joschitier (4. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Da heissts eher: "Fang mir noch einen Fisch weg, und dann filetierst du!"
Nein im Ernst. Es ist schön mit Frauchen angeln gehen zu können, und das weiss ich zu schätzen!

ps:Sadako, du bist einfach zu fischgeil.


----------



## DogTag (4. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*



ae71 schrieb:


> hallo, @ dogtag, will ja nicht gemein sein.
> aber ich kenn ein paar das ist ebenfalls so, zumindest im aussehen, aber in wirklichkeit tut mir die frau leid, ihr man hat sie zur angelprüfung überredet, damit wenn sie dabei ist er mit 4ruten angeln geht, und er hat angefangen zu tauchen, da musste sie auch den tauchschein machen da man ja nicht allein tauchen soll. also hat sie das auch gemacht. er geht billiard spielen sie spielt auch billiard natürlich muß sie ihren eigenen quirl auch haben, sonst kann sie ja nicht richtig spielen, seine meinung.
> beim badmington spielen muß sie auch mit er nimmt wenn wir doppel spielten hater sie an das netzt vorne abgestellt und alle bälle die nach hinten kommen also 90% kann er dann vorpfeffern und sie darf warten bis der ball kurz kommt und wenn sie dann ein fehler macht wird sie zusammengeschissen.
> ich weiß noch wie wir dann partnewechsel machen mussten und sie super freudig gespielt hat und auch gut. jeder hat seine seite, bestens, dann ruft er ihr zu wieso sie bei ihm so******** spielt und bei mir so toll! arrogantes a..loch ist er!
> ...


 
Du, ich will dir auch nicht zunahe treten, aber das hier ist keine Seelsorge oder Partnerschaftsberatung. Du kannst dir schon ziemlich sicher sein, dass in unserer Partnerschaft alles stimmt. Meine Frau ist eine absolut willensstarke Person, die sich von niemandem ein X für ein U vormachen lässt. Ob sich das für dich nun so anhört oder nicht, das ist uns völlig bumslatte 

Finde es schon irgendwie eine Frechheit von dir, dass du mir - und auch meiner Frau - indirekt vorwerfen möchtest, dass ich a) ein arrogantes ********* bin und b) sie keine eigene Meinung oder ihren eigenen Kopf hat. Ich gehe doch auch nicht hin und sage, dass du ein gewaltiges Defizit in Sachen Rechtschreibung hast und du deshalb für mich wie ein 13-jähriger klingst, oder? #h

Wenn du - aufgrund anderer Erfahrungen - alle Menschen so über einen Kamm scherst... na dann gute Nacht.

Ist von mir auch echt nicht böse gemeint, aber das interessiert hier echt keine Sau, was du für negative Erfahrungen mit einem anderen Pärchen gemacht hast #c, genau wie mein Gestammels jetzt hier, das auch keinen interessiert, denn es geht um ein anderes Thema!

Also...
1. Will und wird meine Frau keinen Angelschein machen. Und ich werde einen Teufel tun, sie dazu zu überreden.

2. Hat deine Ansprache nichts mit gemein sein zu tun. Du wirst uns deshalb nicht zu einer Partnertherapie überreden |supergri

Leg' dich wieder hin |wavey:


----------



## ae71 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

@dogtag: tschuldigung, habe wohl schlecht geschlafen!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Anglerwoman (14. September 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

hallo #h#h#h
Also mein Mann hat letzes Jahr den Angelschein gemacht. Ich bin dann mal mitgefahren und fand das so interessant auf die Pose zu schauen.
Nicht allein das sie eventuell unter geht nein das Spiel vom Wasser mit der Pose hat mich irgendwie faziniert. Nun ja ich bin dann öfter mal mitgefahren und irgendwie war jeder Tag anders was das Wasser und die Pose betrifft.
Happy war ich natürlich wenn die Pose auch mal unterging, klar wer wäre das nicht, und mein Mann ein Fisch an Land geholt hat. WOW war das super da lag nun die grosse schöne Forelle.
Na ja ich bin dann immer öfter mitgefahren soweit es der Haushalt und die Zeit und Kinder es zuliessen, mein Sohn (10 Jahre) hat es ja auch schon gepackt der ist auch mit vollem Elan dabei.
Aber was ich sagen will ich bin immer nur mitgefahren dann hat mir mein Mann mal die Angel in die Hand gedrückt und ich habe selbst eine Forelle :vik:gefangen irres Gefühl. Habe gar kein Ende mehr gefunden.
Ich finde dieses Hobby so entspannend und Toll das ich jetzt im Herbst den Angelschein machen werde. Gut ist auch ich brauche nicht alleine unter die ganzen Männer zu gehen habe noch eine Freundin die mit mir den Angelschein macht. Also dieses Hobby ist nicht nur ein Hobby für Männer sondern es kann auch Frauen gefallen.
Hoffe hier noch viele Anglerfrauen zu treffen und zu sprechen.
Kann nur einen Tip an die Frauen geben: Traut euch!!!
Bis dann mal gruss Anglerwoman


----------



## CaRp-RuNNa (14. September 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

Bei mir ist es sooooooooooooo:

Also eigentlich gibts so gut wie immer Stress wenn ich zu angeln fahre aber das legt sich ja, sie versteht mich mittlerweile auch. Das ist eben eine Krankheit. Insgeheim denkt sie sich sicher das ich sogar lieber Angeln gehe als mit ihr das WE zu verbringen.
*hehe* Von mir NO COMMENT 

Aber sie geht auch oft mit. Es macht ihr spass mich beim angeln zu bekochen, eine Liege hat sie auch von mir bekommen.
Eine Heizung hab ich auch Extra für sie. Sie kommt gerne mit.
Aber das nicht zu oft.

Bei meinem letzten Frankreich Trip für 3 Tage war sie dabei.

Es ist glaub ich eine endlose Geschichte.

Dazu muss ich noch was anmercken, wenn wir jetzt alle Motorradfahrer wären, und wir am WE schöne Trips an Bodensee etc. machen wüden, gäbe es auch stress.

Egal was Mann macht ist nicht gut 

Also alles nicht so ernst nehmen

Grüße


----------



## prinz1980 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Was tun Eure Frauen während Ihr angeln seid?*

also meine frau angelt leidenschaftlich gern mit, und mein kleiner sohn und unser hund auch |supergri


----------

